# Bajar voltaje para alimentar un Diodo Láser



## juanignaciog (Jul 9, 2009)

Quiero alimentar un diodo láser con la bateria de un nokia 1100. El láser era de una grabadora de dvd, y *requiere 3 V.* La batería tiene *3,7 V* (según la etiqueta) y tengo que colocar una resistencia. La correcta según los cálculos y las que dispone el mercado sería la de 3,3 ohm, teniendo en cuenta que quiero que tenga una intensidad de unos 250 mA.

Pruebo el circuito como corresponde, con el positivo a la resistencia en serie, y luego al multímetro digital (que está en reemplazo del diodo para no quemarlo a modo de prueba), y de ahí al negativo de la batería. Probé con varias resistencias: de 3,3 ; 3,9 ; 15 y 18 ohm. Son todas de 2 W.

El problema es que la resistencia pareciera no estar, porque el voltaje es el mismo _con o sin ella_: *3,83 V*.  

Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con el tema, para saber si los cálculos están mal o qué es lo incorrecto, ya que un amigo que conoce más del tema está tan desconcertado como yo.  

También estoy al tanto de todos los peligros de estos diodos, porque estuve leyendo bastante en el foro antes de formular la pregunta, ya que soy nuevo.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## crimson (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola Juanignacioq, el problema de lograr una caída de tensión determinada con una resistencia es que no podés estar seguro de la corriente que consume el dispositivo. ¿porqué no usás un diodo en vez de la resistencia? El diodo tiene una caída fija de 0,7V más o menos (el 1N4007 por ejemplo) lo suficientemente constante como para que tengas 3V en el laser sin problemas. Saludos C


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola.
Lo que haces no e correcto, si quieres probar la fuente, y no quieres arriesgarte a no quemar el láser.
Lo que tienes que hacer es poner una resistencia como carga, es decir en lugar del laser.
En otras palabras pones una resistencia de 12 ohm ó cerca a ese valor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanignaciog (Jul 11, 2009)

Les cuento que probé el circuito sin el multímetro y todo funcionó bien hasta que en un momento, cuando estaba regulando la lente para que me de un punto concentrado, la intensidad de la luz bajó muy notablemente. ¿Se habrá quemado? Si es así entonces la resistencia no estaba cumpliendo su función y el tiempo que funcionó estaba haciéndolo a 3,7 V.


crimson, no se me había ocurrido eso. Quizá lo pruebe. ¿Cuál es el diodo que preciso?

elaficionado, me quedó una duda, ¿entonces como sería el circuito final, con el diodo? ¿Cómo yo lo expliqué arriba sin modificaciones o preciso la otra resistencia también?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 11, 2009)

7833


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola.
Personalmente yo usaría una resistencia, porque, con ella me aseguro que por el laser no está pasando más corriente de la necesaria.

El circuito para el laser:
Mide el voltaje de la fuente sin carga, eso será Vcc.
La resistenica será R=(Vcc -3V) / 0.25 A

Una vez que tienes todo lo armas y mide el voltaje en el laser y verifica si le cae 3V.
Si es más de 3V, pones una resistencia de mayor valor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2009)

Pero no sabés la corriente que consume el laser, el diodo tiene una caida de 0,7 sin importar la corriente que circula.Y eso de simular el láser con una resistencia no sirve... la corriente del mismo varía un poco dependiendo de su temperatura.
Aunque si el laser es de calidad aguanta un poco de tensión extra, yo en mi caso tengo un láser verde de 50mW (que normalmente se alimenta a 3V) y lo alimento con una bateria recargable de li-ion a 4V... la potencia aumenta bastante y hasta ahora funciona bien (sin encenderlo de forma prolongada).


----------



## mendek (Oct 16, 2009)

hola, bueno creo que este es el tema para preguntar acerca de lo que me pasa con un diodo laser de esos que son apuntadores y muy varatos (chinos por cierto), en fin el problema es que le puse una fuente de 5 volts y la luminocidad se redujo conciderablemente, puesto que quise reemplazar las pilas de reloj con las que funcionan y no se como hacer para que su luminocidad vuelva a la normalidad espero y me puedan ayudar.

desde ya, muchas gracias.

saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 17, 2009)

No puedes... lo quemaste por que el voltaje de operacion es de 3V... necesitas conseguir uno nuevo....


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 17, 2009)

juanignaciog: Si hubieras buscado antes en el Foro te hubieras topado con:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-puntero-laser-21132/
Ojalá lo leas antes de quemar un nuevo diodo laser. Saludos.


----------



## pedropeter (Ene 19, 2010)

hola a todos no se si sigan con este tema pero le podria decir a juanignaciog
que el voltage puede ser mayor a 3volts y no hay ningun probrlema solo tienes que calcular bien la resistencia que su unica funcion es limitar la corriente que le va a llegar al laser 
y la razon de que tubieras el mismo voltage aunque le pusiste la resistencia es de que si hay una caida de tension pero es minima y no vas a poder conseguir variar el voltage con resitencias por lo menos en el circuito que quieres armar espero y te siva de algo mi comentario


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 19, 2010)

Yo haciendo algunos experimentos queme todos los laser que tenia de compacteras viejas asi que no te puedo ayudar en eso pero te puedo decir por que el voltimetro te daba la tension de la bateria sin caida. La cosa es todo ley de ohm. Vos estas midiendo con un voltimetro que idealmente tiene una resistencia cercana a infinito en serie con una resistencia y tu fuente. Por ley de ohm si una resitencia es muy alta (en este caso el tester) la corriente es muy baja y si en tu resistencia tenes una corriente muy baja vas a tener una caida de tension muy baja, por lo cual al tester te va a llegar practicamente la tension de la bateria. Los voltimetros estan diseñados de esta manera para que interfieran lo minimo posible con el circuito a medir.


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 20, 2010)

Puedes utilizar Un DIODO ZENER de 3 Voltio en paralelo con el laser y una resistencia 2-3 ohm en serie. Saludos Roberto


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 20, 2010)

Exacto, un zener y un transistor en configuracion de salida emisiva tienes el voltaje y la corriente que necesites..


----------



## pedropeter (Ene 21, 2010)

estoy deacuerdo utilizar un diodo zener es la mejor opcion


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 22, 2010)

El muy Despreciado ZENER......


----------



## mendek (Ene 22, 2010)

tengo una duda, ya puesto el diodo zener (de 3v) se pueden usar 5v en laa fuente?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 22, 2010)

Yo le agregaria un TIP 41 colector a la fuente, base a la salida del zener para que tome la referencia y por el emisor conectaria el laser.. asi el zener no lo cargas con corriente...


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 23, 2010)

*si* la fuente debe tener mas tension que el zener


----------



## keros (Ene 24, 2010)

hola.

y con un lm317 en forma de limitador de intensidad no seria mas seguro ?

pones una resistencia variable y ajustas a la intensidad que necesites


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 1, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> juanignaciog: Si hubieras buscado antes en el Foro te hubieras topado con:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-puntero-laser-21132/
> Ojalá lo leas antes de quemar un nuevo diodo laser. Saludos.



Si pero tu enlace en esa pag. NO FUNCIONA, lo estuve mirando y la pag, no existe


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Si pero tu enlace en esa pag. NO FUNCIONA, lo estuve mirando y la pag, no existe


Estas contestando un comentario de 1 año de antigüedad, mira este otro

http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/laserdps.htm#dpsadl1


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, este si funciona.
Gracias.


----------



## cansi22 (Sep 6, 2010)

el laser clasico de los chinos va alimentado a 4.5v, y lo quiero alimentar con los 5v de una fuenta de pc. Para bajar ese medio voltio valdria con colocar un diodo en serie. La duda la tengo en si al dar alto amperaraje en la linea de 5v se me quemara el laser o no. Aprox 10A


----------



## Cyborg16 (Sep 10, 2010)

La verdad es que no se cuanto consume un diodo láser pero supongo que como un led 25mA mas o menos (Corriganme si me equivoco) y suponiendo que tenga una caída de tensión mas o menos de 2V habría que ponerle una resistencia para limitar la corriente. Las cuentas son algo asi: Fuente= 5V le restas la caída de tensión del diodo láser (5V-2V) quedan 3V, para tener unos 25mA quedaría que R=V/I entonces R=3V/25mA(0,025A)=120 Ohm. Reitero, estoy haciendo suposiciones nomás.

Saludos.


----------



## sector7gp (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola gente, yo hice una fuente para lasers, lo hice con el LM317 y va perfecto., no lo calcule a 3V sino un poquito menos para aumentar la vida util de los laser. Lo calcule para que varie entre 2.5 y 2,8 con un trimm. Los laser usados son los chinos de 50mW.
Son modulos de 4 laser alimentados con una fuente de 12Vcc.
Saludos!


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 13, 2011)

me pasas el circuito para los lasers!!??? algun diagrama o algo...


----------



## sk8federico (Nov 14, 2011)

Buenas,
Acabo de comprar por ebay un diodo de los chinos que dicen ser de 400mw.
Tengo pensado hacer una fuente con cualquier trafo de 12V que encuentre y un lm317, también tenia pensado poner un capacitor grande para que los ciclos de encendido y apagado sean suaves.
La duda es si hay que limitar solo el voltaje o también el amperaje, seguramente tenga por ahi un trafo/fuente de 12v 1A o 500mA.
Los conocimientos que tengo de electrónica son gracias a internet y los foros, jamas uve una clase teórica en ningún lado.
Desde ya agradezco cualquier respuesta.
Federico.


----------



## mendek (Nov 18, 2011)

sin tantos rodeos yo hice un divisor de tension y con eso fue mas que suficiente y he tenido el laser funcionando una semana prendido durante toda la noche y anda de maravilla y su intencidad al 100%


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hola que os parece este circuito para encender un Laser alimentandolo con voltajes entre 5 - 20V, con este regulador obtendremos 3.3V, casualmente lo que necesita el Laser ROJO

Ver el archivo adjunto IMG_NEW.pdf

Tengo duda en si es necesario  Resistencia limitadora, yo creo que no ya que esta alimentado a su voltaje.

Ver el archivo adjunto LM1117 Regulador de 3.3V.pdf


----------



## DosCabezas (Feb 2, 2012)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola que os parece este circuito para encender un Laser alimentandolo con voltajes entre 5 - 20V, con este regulador obtendremos 3.3V, casualmente lo que necesita el Laser ROJO
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66712
> 
> ...


 

Muy bonita tu idea, salvo por el efecto de dispersión de valores de los componentes electrónicos,
Por ejemplo te toca en suerte un regulador que en lugar de 3,3 V entrega 3,45 que está dentro de la tolerancia permitida por el fabricante y justo lo conectas a  un led que en lugar de poseer una tensión de caída de 3,3v posee otra de 3,2 y que también esta dentro de la tolerancia permitida.
Resultado un led quemado o un regulador quemado o ambas cosas quemadas.


----------



## sk8federico (Feb 3, 2012)

Según tengo entendido es muy importante para los diodos laser ademas de suministrar el voltaje adecuado hacer lo mismo para la corriente.
Encontré este circuido en la red que permite hacer eso, ademas la persona q lo subió dice que probo con una gran cantidad de diodos y nunca estropeo ninguno.
En las próximas semanas lo voy a estar armando lo dejo acá por si lo quieren ver y dar alguna opinión, parece bastante completo.

http://www.k3pgp.org/laserbias.htm

Saludos,
Federico.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 4, 2012)

DosCabezas dijo:


> Muy bonita tu idea, salvo por el efecto de dispersión de valores de los componentes electrónicos,
> Por ejemplo te toca en suerte un regulador que en lugar de 3,3 V entrega 3,45 que está dentro de la tolerancia permitida por el fabricante y justo lo conectas a  un led que en lugar de poseer una tensión de caída de 3,3v posee otra de 3,2 y que también esta dentro de la tolerancia permitida.
> Resultado un led quemado o un regulador quemado o ambas cosas quemadas.


Gracias por lo de bonita idea.
Respecto a lo de ``suerte´´ *sobre el tema de que te toque un regulador de 3.45 V decirte que para eso está el tema de probar el componente antes de instalarlo, para ello se le coloca una carga y se le mide la caída de tensión que le provoca la carga, si da la casualidad de que ocurre lo que tú dices se procedería a calcular un Resistencia para ese voltaje, y problema resuelto.
Respecto a tus 3.45V decirte que si miras el PDF que adjunte, el voltaje máximo permitido es de 3.365V y que si a eso le añadimos que el laser que yo estoy usando se puede alimentar directamente con 2 pilas AA en serie que normalmente dicha combinación suele dar más de 3.5V, en un principio no habría problemas:


Dicho lo cual agradecerte tu opinion.


----------



## sk8federico (Mar 1, 2012)

sk8federico dijo:


> Según tengo entendido es muy importante para los diodos laser ademas de suministrar el voltaje adecuado hacer lo mismo para la corriente.
> Encontré este circuido en la red que permite hacer eso, ademas la persona q lo subió dice que probo con una gran cantidad de diodos y nunca estropeo ninguno.
> En las próximas semanas lo voy a estar armando lo dejo acá por si lo quieren ver y dar alguna opinión, parece bastante completo.
> 
> ...



Alguien, probo o reviso esto.
Estoy a punto de armarlo y quierio ver q les parece.


----------

